# Planted Aquarium Video



## Brackish (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey everyone.

Just uploaded a short video of my planted tank to YouTube.

Comments and critique welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

Don't run a sponge filter if you are running co2. Also this looks very low light what's your fertilization regime? Good job overall


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brackish (Nov 30, 2010)

Sponge filter is fine with CO2 as long ask​ you compensate for the surface movement by increasing your bubble rate. There is a drop checked at either end of the tank. Steady 30ppm dipping below at night when lights and CO2 are off. 

The light probably looks low because my camera is compensating to focus. There are 2 x 36" T5HO overhead. They have always provided more than enough light. 

Tank receives 15-20ml of tropica premium fertilizer per week. 

Thanks Patrick. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brackish (Nov 30, 2010)

Patrick Ang said:


> Don't run a sponge filter if you are running co2. Also this looks very low light what's your fertilization regime? Good job overall
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out of curiosity, what suggested to you that this was low light? Let alone very low light. The 2 x 39w T5HO's are visible here and there throughout the video. 
This is a 30 gallon tank. 36x12x16"


----------



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

Over all the footage seems sort of dim, also the plants you are using seem to be reaching towards the light and not exhibiting the flatter more compact look the crypts will usually have when grown in high light conditions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brackish (Nov 30, 2010)

Patrick Ang said:


> Over all the footage seems sort of dim, also the plants you are using seem to be reaching towards the light and not exhibiting the flatter more compact look the crypts will usually have when grown in high light conditions
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess the video is dimmer due to the Pixel compensating for all the light. All the crypts you see came "with the tank." The tank only had fluorite black sand in it when I received it. Those crypts all regrew from whatever was left of old root systems. When they were smaller as on the left side of the tank they were very compact and bush. Also I believe that the growth shape of crypts tall vs bushy depends on their competition level for horizontal space and not necessarily light. Hopefully someone will correct me if I'm wrong here.

As for the majority of the plants you see. Those are Nymphoides Hydrophylla 'Taiwan' and that is how they grow. Long stems right to the surface of the water. All of those Nymphoides you see are from one mother plant that I bought two years ago that was in rough shape. I actually have about 2 times that amount spread through the other aquariums in the house. It propagates too fast for me to handle.

Thanks again.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

So why do you run a sponge during the day? Of course you could, but upping your co2 just results in more loss, why not place the pump on a timer and have in run during the off hours when o2 is needed?

Also, not every lighting situation will be the same, having 2x39w can be enough or even more than enough for a tank this size, but the quality of the reflectors, quality and life of the bulbs, and even the ballast can have an impact on the amount of light you get. I think the "lower light" look comes from the more yellow colour, could be more "yellow daylight" bulbs or just the tannings from the wood. Your plants look happy enough.


----------



## Brackish (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi default,

Thanks for the comments. 

To be honest there is absolutely no need for the sponge filter to be in there anymore. I cannot remember the last time I saw a reading of anything on any test kit outside of ph and hardness. The sponge filter went in as a trial years ago as I had never used one before. Now it remains to help cycle other tanks when need be. 

Appreciate your comments on the lighting colour. Perhaps I never noticed it because it doesn't come through in person. I think my camera was doing all sorts of compensation here. I will take another video and post it shortly.


----------



## Brackish (Nov 30, 2010)

Second video is uploading now. There is auto light/temperature on the Pixel camera that I don't seem to be able to turn off without selecting an actual filter. Here are a couple shots of the tank focus on different areas while the video uploads. 

Thanks


----------



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

yeah btw you can just leave the sponge in there or put it in your filter and it will stay cycled. No need for the airstone, but beware of algae b/c currently the balance in the tank relies on the airstone offsetting some of the co2, so maybe dial it down a little bit.


----------



## Brackish (Nov 30, 2010)

There is no airstone in this sponge filter. Just small gaps in the bottom of the tube inside the sponge that create bubbles.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

It still looks fairly dim from your pictures, could just be the camera, try taking pictures top down, this would usually result in brighter pictures (over exposed sometimes..). What is the brand of the fixture?

Are your Nymphoides spreading through a runner? They look very happy in your tank, and I'm liking the mid level foliage, it seems whenever I keep a Nymphoides sp. they always turn into monsters and try to choke everything out, but yours is looking very clean. If you would like to trade some of the Nymphoides, I have some species that would be fantastic for your tank.


----------



## Brackish (Nov 30, 2010)

default said:


> It still looks fairly dim from your pictures, could just be the camera, try taking pictures top down, this would usually result in brighter pictures (over exposed sometimes..). What is the brand of the fixture?
> 
> Are your Nymphoides spreading through a runner? They look very happy in your tank, and I'm liking the mid level foliage, it seems whenever I keep a Nymphoides sp. they always turn into monsters and try to choke everything out, but yours is looking very clean. If you would like to trade some of the Nymphoides, I have some species that would be fantastic for your tank.


Default,

The fixture is an older aquatic life dual bulb T5HO. The reflectors appear to be pretty decent.

All of the nymphoides are spreading through top cuts and replanting when I see the upper leaves growing roots. If I don't do that then yes they turn into absolute beasts. They need constant trimming and replanting every time you see roots.
It took me a while to recognize what I was seeing at the top of the plant honestly. The mother plant is throwing roots again and basically all of the ones you see came from that plant a couple weeks ago.

I'd be happy to trade some of the plants sometime soon.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks that the light looks bright enough ? Dark sand and taller stems with wide leaves will cause this IME

I'll bet if there was white sand in there everyone would say that there is too much light in there.

2 × 39w over a 30 gallon is plenty of light In most cases


----------



## Brackish (Nov 30, 2010)

Just a brief update before this tank gets trimmed back and has some plants removed next week.

This is what happens when I leave the nymphoides to their own devices. 


Thanks


----------

